# What is the "Next stage" in human evolution?



## Stormcat (Feb 29, 2016)

For those of you that believe in human evolution, what do you think is going to happen next, provided Armageddon doesn't happen?

Will humans finally develop measurable psychic abilities? Will we have new hair and eye colors to choose from? Babies born without vestigial organs?

I'm writing about the theoretical "Next step", and I need some ideas and other mindsets to help me gain inspiration. Please note that this is assuming humans aren't artificially altered. Random mutations only.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow, that's anybody's guess. Given or physical and mental makeup, I'd speculate that we become couch potatoes (blobs) while robots do all our physical work, and where the power elite control the available robots and drugs to keep the masses happy  

Seems like a viable course to me


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, from my experience working with 5th through 12th grade, I've seen an extremely significant difference in height. The geographical location of this discovery is in Connecticut (New England area). So, perhaps, we're going to be a shorter civilization on the East Coast.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm guessing we'll evolve with whatever trait it is that helps survive the coming apocalypse.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 29, 2016)

We'll hit a peak then go backwards if we aren't destroyed. And if we are destroyed, it will all start over again. All these advances that have been made over the centuries was all in vein.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 29, 2016)

Eh, we're getting worse. 

My vote goes towards coach potatoes.


----------



## dale (Feb 29, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Eh, we're getting worse.
> 
> My vote goes towards coach potatoes.



i actually agree with this. tolerance and idiotic empathy is basically regressing any chance of human's evolving. 
the maury povich show has corrupted the gene pool to the extent that world war 3 will actually be a blessing.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Um... I was kinda hoping for more... positive posts.

The whole point of evolution states that those who aren't fit to breed... don't. If humanity is really going down the tubes like some of these posts are suggesting, we'll all be too lazy to even get it up, let alone spawn. 

So, let's try this again, but this time, we see humanity _THRIVING_. What does the "human plus" look like? how do they behave? what genes mutated?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 29, 2016)

dale said:


> i actually agree with this. tolerance and idiotic empathy is basically regressing any chance of human's evolving.
> the maury povich show has corrupted the gene pool to the extent that world war 3 will actually be a blessing.



Preach! If the _*subtitle *_doesn't say enough ... what will?


----------



## alanmt (Feb 29, 2016)

Wieroos.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 29, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> Um... I was kinda hoping for more... positive posts.
> 
> Like I said, this is assuming we don't wipe ourselves out and we build a better future, rather than a worse future.




Okay, so evolution. How do you feel about the future? What are your opinions? Maybe we agree with them, maybe we disagree. Share with us.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Preach! If the _*subtitle *_doesn't say enough ... what will?



You do know most of that is staged, right?


----------



## dale (Feb 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Preach! If the _*subtitle *_doesn't say enough ... what will?



lol. hey...i live in a world where an insane douchebag named bruce who was crazy enough to mutilate himself got named "woman of the year". i see zero hope for the future, besides the doomsday bomb. ha ha


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, if civilization keeps advancing, we will have no need to evolve. The only very fit people would be athletes. There wouldn't be a reason to run, climb, jump, see underwater or lift things with your mind. 

I would like to think we will keep getting taller.  

But to get much taller, our bone structure would have to change and we'd be a different species.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Okay, so evolution. How do you feel about the future? What are your opinions? Maybe we agree with them, maybe we disagree. Share with us.



Well, the only thing I know for certain about the future is that there's going to be an epidemic that will take out a huge chunk of the human population. It's happened before, it'll happen again. Question is what new and unknown disease will it be? 

But besides that, I actually have a pretty good outlook for the future, assuming we don't kill ourselves. We're living longer and healthier thanks to advances in medical science, we're exploring our solar system and beyond. If only this nasty plague of anti-intellectualism wasn't keeping humanity bogged down. Imagine if the funds to produce an episode of "Maury" went instead to fund the next space shuttle? Or even a cancer-prevention vaccine? Humanity has limitless potential, we just keep getting sucked into petty things.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 1, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> You do know most of that is staged, right?



Trust me, I've been on _*that *_stage. You do know Jerry shares the same stage with Maury, right? 








dale said:


> lol. hey...i live in a world where an insane douchebag named bruce who was crazy enough to mutilate himself got named "woman of the year". i see zero hope for the future, besides the doomsday bomb. ha ha



Did he take any pain meds? Oh my lanta! I feel it. 



Stormcat said:


> Well, the only thing I know for certain about the future is that there's going to be an epidemic that will take out a huge chunk of the human population. It's happened before, it'll happen again. Question is what new and unknown disease will it be?



Ah, so you think it's a "new" disease. Possibly airborne? 



Stormcat said:


> But besides that, I actually have a pretty good outlook for the future, assuming we don't kill ourselves. We're living longer and healthier thanks to advances in medical science, we're exploring our solar system and beyond. If only this nasty plague of anti-intellectualism wasn't keeping humanity bogged down. Imagine if the funds to produce an episode of "Maury" went instead to fund the next space shuttle? Or even a cancer-prevention vaccine? Humanity has limitless potential, we just keep getting sucked into petty things.



Ah, okay. I thought you were going to stay positive. Phew, that was close. You have a great point. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 1, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> But besides that, I actually have a pretty good outlook for the future, assuming we don't kill ourselves. We're living longer and healthier thanks to advances in medical science, we're exploring our solar system and beyond. If only this nasty plague of anti-intellectualism wasn't keeping humanity bogged down. Imagine if the funds to produce an episode of "Maury" went instead to fund the next space shuttle? Or even a cancer-prevention vaccine? Humanity has limitless potential, we just keep getting sucked into petty things.



No disrespect, but I think that's looking through our culture's rose colored glasses ;-) 

Don't mean to get too practical, but our physical being is but a variation on a theme of all physical life, and we're a liminal evolutionary thread in the web-of-life. Life forms evolve to adapt to various conditions (fill niches) in a counterbalancing manner to benefit an ecosystem as a whole, not any individual life form, so as to maintain the continuity of physical life overall. 

There are always background mutations that occur a such a slow pace that we don't necessarily notice them. What's happening now (we're in the middle of the sixth great extinction event) is that our excesses are so disruptive that we're accelerating the pace of evolution, and who knows what evolution will throw at us as counterbalance. One thing for sure is that microbes can adapt over a much wider range because they can change their chemical composition, whereas more complex life forms like ourselves can't because of all the dependent cells. 

This is all basic ecology, which makes me wonder about our educational system ;-) 

"_It is one of the more striking generalizations of biochemistry - which surprisingly is hardly ever mentioned in the biochemical textbooks - that the twenty amino acids and the four bases, are, with minor reservations, the same throughout Nature._"  ~  Francis Crick

"_I would feel more optimistic about a bright future for man if he spent less time proving that he can outwit Nature and more time tasting her sweetness and respecting her seniority._"  ~  E. B. White

“_Progress is measured by the speed at which we destroy the conditions that sustain life._”  ~  George Monbiot

and to me the most meaningful, being a grandfather:

“_They put their shoulders to the wheel during the day, stupefy themselves with drugs or television at night, and try not to think too searchingly about the world they’re leaving their children to cope with._” ~ Daniel Quinn


----------



## ppsage (Mar 1, 2016)

The only real selective force I see right now is mate choice --- the thing that gave us peacocks ---- and the trend I see from that is less variation in skin pigmentation.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 1, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> I'm guessing we'll evolve with whatever trait it is that helps survive the coming apocalypse.



But I don't want a Jehovah's Witness brain.


----------



## Jigawatt (Mar 1, 2016)

There are people that exercise and eat healthy. The human race has always had people that are the opposite. Our current growth is in technology. I don't see that changing in the near future. Sometimes I think that our role in the Universe is to create the perfect machine, a machine that can repair itself, experience awareness, and survive the cool-down of our Universe. These machines will think of us as their god. That's our evolutionary path - to be the god of our creation.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 1, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> The whole point of evolution states that those who aren't fit to breed... don't. If humanity is really going down the tubes like some of these posts are suggesting, we'll all be too lazy to even get it up, let alone spawn.



Evolution doesn't really have a point. It's just the name we use for advantageous genes being passed on to subsequent generations on average. Identify the selective pressure(s) you anticipate for humanity. That will tell you what evolution may bring our sufficiently future generations.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## JustRob (Mar 1, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> Will humans finally develop measurable psychic abilities?



There is hope that they will discover a way of understanding and measuring the ones that they possibly already have. The latest proposal on actual quantum cognition involving Posner molecules from Matthew Fisher at the University of California has apparently been favourably received by other scientists. See http://phys.org/news/2015-08-neural-qubits-quantum-cognition-based.html  If you are well versed in quantum theory, which I am not, then his original paper can be downloaded from here http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.05929

If actual neural quantum processing can be identified within the brain then maybe some psychic capabilities already present will come to be understood. Whether knowing about them will enable people to strengthen them is another matter, but they do say that if you don't use it you lose it and that seems to have been happening with other human senses.

There is this fear that one day the machines could take over from humanity as the dominant "life-form". Currently scientists are endeavouring to make this even more likely by giving them quantum computing capabilities. It seems to me that it would be a good idea to check whether human brains can do it first, just to keep ahead of the machines.

My March 2016 Speculation article on my website mentions research in this area and, of course, the inevitable connections with my novel, but I wouldn't want to keep on plugging that, would I?


----------



## Terry D (Mar 1, 2016)

There is actually very little pressure on humans to evolve at all. Almost every member of the species survives to breeding age, so there is no natural selection taking place. From a biological perspective, I feel we are a dead-end species doomed to breed ourselves back to the stone age.


----------



## hhourani (Mar 1, 2016)

Given enough time our toes might vanish, our thumbs will get bigger, we will slouch more.

Looking at the current state of things though, we'll either turn into cyborgs or wipe ourselves out long before we have the time to biologically evolve further.

We're kind of psychic already - we can know things by looking at screens that glow. We're also kind of telepathic since we can communicate at distance wireless and we're kind of telekinetic since we can make things move remotely. Technology moves a lot faster than biology.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 1, 2016)

I can see a future where we become virtual beings, but I'm torn on whether that is a good thing or not.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2016)

Actually, the most likely possibility is that we change very, very little until some external stimuli changes. My money is on climate change. Something will force us into a situation where we must adapt or die, be it a water world scenario or we're finally forced into space. If the former is the case, it's possible we'd evolve some form of long breath underwater, or even gils over time, and if the latter is the case, our bodies would become more suited to low/null gravity and our musculature would change dramatically--that is unless we discover a method of simulating gravity more advanced than artificial gravitational rotation.

I don't think an epidemic is a certainty. I only say that because there is a strong level of preparedness in many of the modern societies of the world that are somewhat prepared for such an eventuality. Also, if resources are nigh unlimited, which in the case of a global epidemic, governments would ensure, medical science can work pretty damn fast. Then again, I'm an optimist...


----------



## LeeC (Mar 1, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> I can see a future where we become virtual beings, but I'm torn on whether that is a good thing or not.



Hey! There's a very imaginative scenario to go with. According to some string theory we already are. All in how well you write it  



Bishop said:


> Actually, the most likely possibility is that we change very, very little until some external stimuli changes. My money is on climate change. Something will force us into a situation where we must adapt or die, be it a water world scenario or we're finally forced into space. If the former is the case, it's possible we'd evolve some form of long breath underwater, or even gils over time, and if the latter is the case, our bodies would become more suited to low/null gravity and our musculature would change dramatically--that is unless we discover a method of simulating gravity more advanced than artificial gravitational rotation.
> 
> I don't think an epidemic is a certainty. I only say that because there is a strong level of preparedness in many of the modern societies of the world that are somewhat prepared for such an eventuality. Also, if resources are nigh unlimited, which in the case of a global epidemic, governments would ensure, medical science can work pretty damn fast. Then again, I'm an optimist...



An optimistic storyline should also be well received. Take a look at solarpunk books like "Wings of Renewal: A Solarpunk Dragon Anthology"  by Claudie Arseneault, and "Suncatcher: Seven Days in the Sky" by Alia Gee. Might give you some good ideas.


----------



## Blue (Mar 1, 2016)

Honestly, from an evolutionary point of view, I have no idea how we'll end up. Perhaps we'll have higher IQs, worse eyesight, maybe we'll shrink from all the excess sitting around. Or, on the other side of the spectrum, say there is some global catastrophy (like global warming) that forces the human race to adapt to the changing climates. Maybe we'll get stronger, faster, fitter and go longer without food or water. Maybe we'll revert back to the Stone Age days.
It's anyone's guess, really, but it's fun to imagine we'll evolve super powers or flight or something. However impossible:victorious:


----------



## Riis Marshall (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello Stormy

Way back in the sixties - the last century, some of you may remember - some people with reasonably serious credentials felt the human race would be extinct by the Millennium. It didn't happen. And so it goes.

I'm glad we've had this little chat.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 1, 2016)

How does this fit with all your other research threads? I can't help but wonder.

Artificial insemination, fertility drugs and procedures, and abortion options are skewing natural selection. Evolution, at this point, is a confused jumble at best.



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Well, if civilization keeps advancing, we will have no need to evolve. The only very fit people would be athletes. There wouldn't be a reason to run, climb, jump, see underwater or lift things with your mind.
> 
> I would like to think we will keep getting taller.
> 
> But to get much taller, our bone structure would have to change and we'd be a different species.



Isn't evolution about becoming a different species?



Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Stormy
> 
> Way back in the sixties - the last century, some of you may remember - some people with reasonably serious credentials felt the human race would be extinct by the Millennium. It didn't happen. And so it goes.
> 
> ...




Just out of curiosity, can you provide links or any information about these people. PM is sufficient if you don't want to derail the thread. I'd like to know more about this.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't forget... we might not be all THAT far from genetic manipulation. Using artificial insemination and certain tech can greatly increase odds of getting a certain sex of baby... how far away until we start selecting our child's eye color? Probably pretty far, but less far than developing wings, right?


----------



## Stormcat (Mar 1, 2016)

The main reason I started this thread was because I was creating "Humans plus" in my story. I wanted to know would "Humans plus" have more "animalistic" traits or go straight to psycho-manipulation mind-bending, Jean Grey from the X-men, type prowess over us ordinary humans.


----------



## Stormcat (Mar 1, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> How does this fit with all your other research threads? I can't help but wonder.
> 
> Artificial insemination, fertility drugs and procedures, and abortion options are skewing natural selection. Evolution, at this point, is a confused jumble at best.
> 
> ...




Let's just assume that the mutations occur without direct human interference. Nobody "Planned" the gene for blue hair, it just showed up. what then becomes of humanity?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 2, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> The main reason I started this thread was because I was creating "Humans plus" in my story. I wanted to know would "Humans plus" have more "animalistic" traits or go straight to psycho-manipulation mind-bending, Jean Grey from the X-men, type prowess over us ordinary humans.



The way evolution works is that traits develop based on their necessity in adaptation for the creatures' environment and/or selective breeding. There's a long, long list of reasons that X-Men is far, far from actual evolution. The least of which being that mutations like that are not "random". Things progress based on adaptation and happen damn slowly. So to answer your question... neither. Animalistic traits would technically be devolution, and 99% of what animals can do that humans can't? Humans have technology that bridges that gap. Thus, they adapted that way and will not biologically require it. Psychic powers are more up in the air, but at this point it's 100% speculation, as it's never been observed in any credible medium. It's a concept that, at this time, is 100% impossible. Is that true of the future? We can't really say, but right now it's totally in the realm of science fiction.



Stormcat said:


> Let's just assume that the mutations occur  without direct human interference. Nobody "Planned" the gene for blue  hair, it just showed up. what then becomes of humanity?



Well, at that point, it's clearly 100% random, like the X-men. There's no logic or reasoning behind it, then the writer can do whatever they want. Planned or not, genes come about because of logical and necessary evolutionary lines. While they're difficult to predict, it doesn't just "happen".


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 2, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> Let's just assume that the mutations occur without direct human interference. Nobody "Planned" the gene for blue hair, it just showed up. what then becomes of humanity?




The point is, in our current situation, direct human interference is happening and will continue to do so. To remove that from the equation, one would first have to eliminate or restrict human interference (other than simple selection of a mate).


As far as the gene for blue hair ... hmmm.

Do you mean blue eyes and blond hair?


----------



## JustRob (Mar 2, 2016)

Bishop said:


> Psychic powers are more up in the air, but at this point it's 100% speculation, as it's never been observed in any credible medium. It's a concept that, at this time, is 100% impossible. Is that true of the future? We can't really say, but right now it's totally in the realm of science fiction.



I would agree with that if someone explained to me the personal experiences that I've written about on my website and pointed out the flaws in the theories being proposed in credible forums such as scientific journals. At present I don't have the luxury of treating such things as being 100% impossible and I have a long-standing reputation of being a credible person where logical analysis is concerned. Hence I am obliged to remain open-minded and follow the research even though I don't understand most of it. People who do tend to get Nobel prizes. Neurons are the most complex entities in our known world and have been evolving for hundreds of millions of years, so scientists really haven't worked out what they are and are not capable of yet, but nevertheless we entrust our lives and our very existence to them every day. Quantum physics has radically changed the way that we have to look at everything, so just when scientists thought that they had everything sewn up neatly they're having to rethink. 

Humanity may actually be doing itself an injustice by allowing itself to be constrained by scientism. I make the point on my website that it was neurons that relatively recently invented scientists and that they don't need the permission of their own creations to do what they can do. For humanity to evolve it has to believe in itself totally. That is a difficult thing to do as the very existence of humanity, while not actually 100% impossible, was incredibly unlikely. Even evolution seems to defy the laws of thermodynamics at first sight. 

Some people may have the illusion that psychic abilities exist while others may hold to the illusion that they don't. In the opening chapter of my novel I wrote that nobody should have their illusions shattered.

Apart from the psychical issue, physical human evolution is bound to be slow as a result of the long time between generations. At the other end of the scale are progressively viruses, bacteria, micro-organisms, insects, mobile phones and computers. Hence science and technology are constantly fighting against rapid biological evolution on a microscopic scale but seem to evolve rapidly compared to humanity. However, human evolution now takes place in the way that we think and communicate, so it makes sense to expand that in every way possible rather than contemplating relatively slow physical evolution.

By the way, minute genetic mutations are used in the analysis of DNA to trace ancestry, but these unique markers occur very rarely and don't necessarily have any noticeable effects. I have the common blue eye marker in my DNA but am one of the one in three people who get green eyes as a result.


----------



## dale (Mar 2, 2016)

americans have no chance of evolving. evolution is based upon strife and conflict. we americans
are all a bunch of lazy pigs who think the world owes us something. so we just become part of the
living room furniture and slowly devolve into putty.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 2, 2016)

dale said:


> americans have no chance of evolving. evolution is based upon strife and conflict. we americans
> are all a bunch of lazy pigs who think the world owes us something. so we just become part of the
> living room furniture and slowly devolve into putty.



And there is the evolution, we shall turn into boneless blobs, oozing around the globe, covering it in trails of excrement.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 2, 2016)

As has been pointed out before, evolution is not 'about' anything, nor does it progress in any systemic manner. What we call evolution is simply a linear sequence of small, random changes that we recognize only by looking backward in time. There is no direction to evolution. It doesn't move forward toward anything. Random gene mutations occur, the individual is born and either thrives, or dies. If it thrives that mutation may be passed on, it may not. If that mutation helps the animal (or plant) survive there is a greater likelihood of it being passed along only because its owner has a greater likelihood of breeding more times. It's all a game of chance. X-Men-like mutations don't happen in nature, but that doesn't mean you can't write about them, just don't try to cloak them in science.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I already clicked like" and "thanks" to this, but let me add an "amen!" as well:



Terry D said:


> As has been pointed out before, evolution is not 'about' anything, nor does it progress in any systemic manner. What we call evolution is simply a linear sequence of small, random changes that we recognize only by looking backward in time. There is no direction to evolution. It doesn't move forward toward anything. Random gene mutations occur, the individual is born and either thrives, or dies. If it thrives that mutation may be passed on, it may not. If that mutation helps the animal (or plant) survive there is a greater likelihood of it being passed along only because its owner has a greater likelihood of breeding more times. It's all a game of chance. X-Men-like mutations don't happen in nature, but that doesn't mean you can't write about them, just don't try to cloak them in science.



The question of what makes a good story about human evolution is almost totally different from the question of how/whether humans are evolving. 

Write a good story with a mildly plausible explanation of the mutation(s) in question, and no one is going to complain that the science is wrong. Write a spectacular story with an entirely implausible explanation of the mutation(s) in question, and anyone complaining about the science will be scorned as a joy-killing pedant. 

Find a slender reed of science upon which to hang your tale. That will be sufficient if you do the writer's job well.


----------



## LOLeah (Mar 2, 2016)

A topic of interest to me lately is how human beings seem to be transcending their own nature. I wonder if someday our technological and medical advances will create a species that doesn't have any weakness. I have a feeling that something horrible will happen to the world before that has a chance to occur, but it's fun to ponder.


----------



## Radrook (Mar 2, 2016)

Absolutely amazing how a proposed mindlessness which mimics a brilliant mind causes absolutely no astonishment while doing so!


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 2, 2016)

Stormcat said:
			
		

> What is the "Next stage" in human evolution?



Whatever you, the writer, want it to be. The only limit is your imagination. :encouragement:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 2, 2016)

Ooooh, I thought of one. Biomolecular computing. It's already being researched, using amino acids and the like to perform binary computer operations... who's to say once that's discovered humanity won't begin doing it the other way? A human brain able to interface with biomolecular computers would afford incredible speed of thought, new methods of learning, and possibly even transferring a human consciousness into a more permanent form.


----------



## Radrook (Mar 2, 2016)

Your description reminds me of the conclusion of a sci fi short story called: 

I Have no Mouth but I must Scream


----------



## LeeC (Mar 2, 2016)

Bishop said:


> Ooooh, I thought of one. Biomolecular computing. It's already being researched, using amino acids and the like to perform binary computer operations... who's to say once that's discovered humanity won't begin doing it the other way? A human brain able to interface with biomolecular computers would afford incredible speed of thought, new methods of learning, and possibly even transferring a human consciousness into a more permanent form.


Considering the aspect of manipulation inherent in our cultural thinking, that idea scares the shit out of me Bish


----------



## Mutimir (Mar 5, 2016)

As insane as it sound I think immortality is the next stage of human evolution. Something like transferring your brain to a computer. That's where I see the future.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Mar 5, 2016)

Going from the reasonable to the ridiculous- people will have smaller heads, more knowledge ingrained at birth. We will break into two sub-species of thinkers and movers: thinkers will have greater ability to learn and imagination, movers will have greater muscle density and other physical abilities.
People begin to genetically modify their children to have desired normal traits at first then enhanced or new abilities.
People will begin to integrate technology into their bodies, including the brain. This will lead to three groups: the naturals who have no imbedded technology, the conformers who have some imbedded technology and the progressives who have all the available technology implanted.
Final option is mutation leading to powers like in the x-men.

Remember that evolution is usually a process that follows from random mutations that turn out to be favourable based on the environment. because people live in all environments on earth and we are aware of mutations and evolution, it will no longer progress in a similar way. we can now chose to keep less favourable traits or promote ones in certain situations. An even bigger concern will be how other people who are the "norm" react to those who are different or enhanced in some way. Looking at human history all these situations generally should lead to conflicts in social standing, laws and even war.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 5, 2016)

I've recommended this website before - tvtropes.com, which has several good articles on speculative fiction, including singularities and transhumanism with examples, if that would help.


----------



## escorial (Mar 5, 2016)

humanity is not evolving but regressing..in as much with the wealth of knowledge that has been amassed..as christianity fades and eastern religion grows there is only one truth and that is religion will destroy humanity...the ant will go to war just like humans do...but no animal will kill over faith other than us....


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 5, 2016)

This thread reminds me of a fun website. Lots of continuous speculation about the future of humanity (and Earth as well): http://www.futuretimeline.net


----------



## JustRob (Mar 5, 2016)

K.S. Crooks said:


> Going from the reasonable to the ridiculous-



- with both populations and obesity on the increase people will become square rather than round to pack together better in restricted spaces.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 5, 2016)

Is the hexagon not a more efficient shape? I can see it now! Hexagonal people lumbering around, confusing bees.


----------



## Scizologic (Mar 6, 2016)

Because humour is the most desirable trait, we will evolve inevitably into a much superior race of Bob Hopes.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 6, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> I've recommended this website before - tvtropes.com, which has several good articles on speculative fiction, including singularities and transhumanism with examples, if that would help.



It is a good resource, but keep a keen eye when you use it. If used improperly, tvtropes.com can quickly turn into clichefactory.com.


----------

